# Q: Free Hosting



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

(I hope I'm posting on the correct forum.)

Can any recommend a free hosting service?

I need to upload samples of my flash-based projects so it can be viewed/reviewed. Most have an audio background and some have embedded videos (flv or mp4).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There are many free ones, some with "Gotchas", but for a very minimal amount GoDaddy makes sense.


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

I can't go with paid services though because I'm a little over my budget as it is. Tuition sort of got to my budget.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

GoDaddy starts at $3.50 a month. I use a free service, but not having any HTML training, they force you to use their templates, which meets my needs. If you're developing from scratch, I don't think they allow mere posting of the type you want and of course they have a fee for a business site.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can use a site like wordpress.com as a portal and use a service like dropbox that gives free space for your files that you can linked to. 

Personally I would stay away from godaddy hosting.


----------



## blaaargh (May 30, 2013)

Thanks Corday! I'll look into it.

@sobeit: Thanks! WP sounds like an option too, I'll likewise check it out. But why avoid godaddy?


----------

